# Plastic Frogs



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Hello, seems like these are impossible to find nowadays. Does anyone know whereabout I can find some? I'll probably only need 10 or so. 

Thanks, 
Matt


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

What size are you looking for.


----------



## Matt Z (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Mike, I am going to be using them to make switches with the Train-Li plastic rail. I believe it is code 332 from what I remember. 

Matt


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The Train-Li rail is code 332. Sunset Valley sells frogs in different sizes such as a #6. All of their rail is code 250, but the frogs may work.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Matt, 

Try Sunset Valley Railroad www.svrronline.com 

They have plastic frogs listed on the Switches and switch accessories page, not sure if they are code 332 

Alan


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You can buy the plastic frogs from Aristo or if you need them I have a bunch that I took out and replace with the upgraded one. Yours for the Shipping price. Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well I sure wasn't thinking of what you guys was thinking of


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, I'll see your plastic frog, and raise you a rubber alligator


----------

